# Keeping shiners alive in my pond



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I would like to keep some emerald shiners alive in my pond this winter for the upcoming ice fishing season. I have about a 1/2 acre pond. I would like to drill some small holes in a 55 gal drum and submerge it in my pond with some type of aerator. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Sorry no advice but just wanted to say I love your idea


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

A 55 gallon drum will not allow enough free flowing water. Even though it is a pond water moves. I would build a frame and cover it with hardware cloth and build a door for access. Shiners are notorious for poor survival, but if you don't over crowd too many together you should be fine. I would keep it around a half pound per cu. ft, (example- 4'x4x2' deep equals 32 cu. ft. and could hold 16 pounds of shiners, but less is better). No additional aeration will be necessary in a pond. Throw a hand full of food in every few days. They may or may not all survive, it's hard to crowd fish for long periods. Remove the dead and weak so they don't spread disease. Good luck


----------

